
Ask HN: Do you have the scrollbar on HN comments? - ttty
I&#x27;m on my phone and all comments have a scrollbar. Makes it hard to scroll.
======
mtmail
I use [http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/) (more apps on
[https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-
news](https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-news))

